# Image verification: no image



## geve

Hi,

Earlier today I needed a technical translation and wanted to search the forum, but couldn't: I wasn't logged, so was supposed to enter "the six letters or digits that appear in the image opposite" - except that there was no image opposite. Clicking on "refresh" didn't help.

This was on my computer office. I thought it might be a problem with my computer, but now I'm on my laptop and just unlogged and tried again - it's the same.

Are we short of images then?


----------



## fenixpollo

It doesn't sound like the login process, but the registration process where it asks you to verify that the distorted letters/numbers in the picture are visible to you. Are you sure you weren't in Bizarro world?  Or wait.... maybe _I'm_ in Bizarro world, and _yours_ is the normal one....


----------



## cuchuflete

As you have probably noticed, the server has been doing "special" things lately.  I won't guess about the technical explanation...that is the Administrator's privilege.  If you need to do a search and have the same problem again, just PM your query to a friendly mod.


----------



## gameroftheuk

I guess you need to install macromedia flash to see the image because when I click on it, there's this graphic that resembles it.


----------



## cuchuflete

Thanks for the suggestion, gameroftheuk.  It doesn't appear to be the problem source. I have macromedia flash installed, and when attempting Search without logging in, I receive the same error message and condition Geve reported.   I have no difficulty using Search when logged in.  Accordingly, I suggest that geve should log in prior to using Search, while we diagnose and correct the problem.


----------



## Jana337

I searched for something yesterday (can't pin down the exect time) without being logged in and I could see the distorted numbers. Today I can't.


----------



## mkellogg

Ah!  I knew that this "fix" of the server that I did yesterday couldn't be that simple!

I'll disable the image feature for search while not logged in till I find a solution.

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## geve

Yes, I knew I could log in and perform my search easily, but then I thought that perhaps there were thousands of non-registered browsers who unsuccessfully tried to search the forums and had no clue as to how else to do it, and it made me feel so sad for them.  I dedicate this thread to these poor people. 

I hope this will be fixed without too much trouble.


----------



## Thomas1

Jana337 said:


> I searched for something yesterday (can't pin down the exect time) without being logged in and I could see the distorted numbers. Today I can't.


Same here, I tried to refresh the page, but it didn't work either (I only got the spining dots but they were only spinning and nothing appeared). 

Tom


----------



## ireney

Hmm just unlogged (3 times mind you: one for Opera, one for IE and one for Netscape) and I searched the site (and the dictionary for good measure) without a problem (in other words I got the same results 3 times -next time I conduct an experiment I'll be more creative)


----------



## cuchuflete

Mike has temporarily turned off the image verification.  I also did three tests with Safari, Mozilla, and IE.  All were successful, rapid, uneventful.


----------



## maxiogee

geve said:


> Hi,
> 
> Earlier today I needed a technical translation and wanted to search the forum, but couldn't: I wasn't logged,



Who would anyone not log in?
I've clicked the 'remember me' button for WordReference on any computer I use, and installed a bookmark for the 'foura' I visit most often.

Is there a benefit I'm not aware of to logging out?


----------



## Jana337

maxiogee said:


> Who would anyone not log in?
> I've clicked the 'remember me' button for WordReference on any computer I use, and installed a bookmark for the 'foura' I visit most often.
> 
> Is there a benefit I'm not aware of to logging out?


You don't want to save your login data and cookies in an Internet café (or on someone else's computer for that matter).

Jana


----------



## geve

maxiogee said:


> Who would anyone not log in?


People who are not members of the forum, maybe? 
I don't know if there are many such people who search the forums (coming from the dictionary maybe), but just in case, I thought I should let Mike know.


maxiogee said:


> Is there a benefit I'm not aware of to logging out?


Yes, when one is trying to work for instance, and just needs to check whether a specific word fits one's context, and one knows that if one logs in, one will have to check the updates on threads one participated in, and reply to PMs, and see what's new on the forums one visits. Sometimes one knows that it's better if one doesn't log in.  (sorry for all the "ones" - poor style but I wanted to keep it neutral! )

Plus, I am of the slight paranoid type and don't like to leave any trace behind - even on my own personal laptop that nobody else uses... go figure. (Or is it that I'm obsessed with cleanliness? Or just that I can't leave a cookie unattended?)


----------

